

D3.js 2.10 Unleashed.  - googletron
https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Release-Notes

======
bsaunder
Maybe not the best forum for this, but, Thanks Mike! I've been exploring d3
for a few months now. IMHO, it's one of the cleanest, most powerful JS
libraries out there. The examples are great.

------
ajayjain
I've made a library on top of D3 at an internship with a startup (Goalbook) to
help visualize their student data, goals and performance. Github:
<https://github.com/JainLabs/charts> Sample implementation:
<http://jainlabs.github.com/charts/goalbook.html> Docs:
<http://jainlabs.github.com/charts/>

It's meant to be easy to extend and wrap. To make it easier to represent (for
example) the reading level of a student, you can use the DRA (a common reading
metric) wrapper. Rather than describe the _chart_ (x, y coordinates), you
describe the _data_ (timestamp, score).

We also invented a new chart - grouped line - to represent complex goals for
students. The grouped line chart shows multiple trials in a day/period, rather
than boiling data down into a single point. The sample implementation demos a
use case.

I would love feedback on the project!

------
achristoffersen
If you too find d3 very difficult, have a look here: nvd3 creates boilerplate
examples for typical graphs. It's almost plug and play:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4366018>

~~~
tayl0r
I just made this with nvd3 this past weekend: <https://github.com/tayl0r/ib-
simple-charts>

I had some trouble with the tooltips and getting the x-axis to like Date
objects, and I really wish all the examples showed the source data (not just
some random function that generates the source data), but other than that it
is pretty solid for boilerplate charts. The other weird thing is that some
charts work without a height attribute on the svg / div element and others
don't, and you kinda just have to figure that one out for yourself =)

------
chatmasta
Still waiting for canvas support. Till then, I'm all about Dygraphs.

~~~
mbostock
There are a variety of ways that you can use canvas with D3. For example:
force layouts (<http://bl.ocks.org/3231307> and <http://bl.ocks.org/3180395>),
time-series charts (<http://square.github.com/cubism/>), custom DOM-to-canvas
renderers (<http://bl.ocks.org/1276463>).

If you mean you want D3 to support behind-the-scenes mapping from SVG to
Canvas, that will never happen. Unlike Dygraphs, D3 is not a charting library,
so it doesn’t abstract the underlying representation; with D3, you’re still
using the DOM, albeit with a more convenient API. Magically converting SVG to
Canvas would be a huge amount of work. And for what? In many cases SVG
performance is comparable to Canvas, and SVG offers conveniences that Canvas
cannot, such as external styling via CSS, simple declarative event listeners,
and the ability to inspect elements.

~~~
rich_harris
Plus with SVG you get Retina support for free.

